
Ask HN: How to manage software engineers? - rashoodkhan
I have been running a company for last three years, started right out of college. We were a team of 6 people until last year and have grown to 15 people today. The engineering team is at 10 now and I am slowly transitioning from a &quot;developer&quot; to a manager. Would like to hear your experiences on how to do the job better? Any books&#x2F;blogs to follow on scaling the engineering management and guiding people? What tools do you use for tracking? How frequently do you give feedback?
======
mindhash
A few things from my own experience - \- Be patient. Everyone has different
learning curve \- Focus on processes. When something breaks, find out how can
that be avoided through process \- Create a 'I or We did it' board - let
people share when they feel they did something cool. \- Use Trello effectively
\- Always give feedback in private or a comfortable place like cafe \- Spend
15 mins every week one team member

------
some_account
Personally I don't need a manager but I always have had one. They are
somewhere in the background, not really helping me with anything.

------
arikr
Read the book "The Manager's Path: A Guide for Tech Leaders Navigating Growth
and Change"

